# Applying for CSV before obtaining official degree



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi there!

I intend to apply for my critical skills visa as soon as possible due to work concerns for next year and I would really be grateful for your assistance with my query.

I am a final-year computer science student at an SA tertiary institution with around 12 weeks of work experience through internships. My graduation ceremony will be held in April 2019 and I cannot get the official degree before that. However, the university can provide a letter in early January 2019 for third parties as a proof that I have completed my degree.

I should also mention that I have already secured employment for next year.

Will the relevant professional bodies (ICITP, IITPSA) as well as the Department of Labour accept this letter instead of my official degree to process and issue my critical skills visa? Are there any recommendations on how I can go about this?

I would highly appreciate some assistance with this.

Thanks very much


----------



## Pontius (Oct 3, 2018)

keegan007 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I intend to apply for my critical skills visa as soon as possible due to work concerns for next year and I would really be grateful for your assistance with my query.
> 
> ...






Hi, congratulations on your upcoming ceremony and job. 

I am thinking you should call DHA to confirm, the chances of VFS accepting it will be based on the information given to you by DHA since requirement needs your certificate.

All the best.


----------

